# Here it is



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, if you remember the give away's I won a gun camo kit. I finally picked up a gun that I decided it could go on.
This is the Savage Axis in 308 that I just picked up last week and I decided it could be the test subject.









Before










I didn't care that there was a little extra black around the trigger and the nose cap so I only used one side of the receiver appliques and used it under and around the receiver. (This kit is really made for a shotgun)

After









A few wrinkles that the professional video on their site would have removed but they add a little texture in places









More than suitable in my opinion. I believe I would recommend these to my friends.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like a good winter pattern.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks really really good professional. what kind of kit was it?


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

That looks great good job!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice work fr3d


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice Fred !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks great! Was it a decal?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks awesome, well done.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

That turned out great.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks great! Can you send a link to the product that you used? Is it easily removable with no residue (non-adhesive)?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks great Fred ! How are you liking the Axis ?


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

good job


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.mossyoakgraphics.com/accessories/shotgun-rifle-mossy-oakr-camo-gun-kit-3296.html

It took me about 1/2 hour or so after watching their video how to.

The Axis is ok. It only has 8 rounds through it so far. I got into the trigger and cut the main spring a couple loops. That lightened up the trigger a little but I haven't shot it since.

currently shoots about 1.5 MOA in a stiff wind.

We'll see how it does on deer.


----------

